# New Member Saying Hello



## Gill Osborne (Sep 7, 2003)

Hello everyone! Just found this site today and HAD to join in! My name is Gill, i'm married to Neil(two years just gone on 31st August),and i'm a lifelong animal lover...all animals!!!
We are not owned by any cats at the moment as we lost our girl Susie back in January 1999 and, much as I would welcome a couple of new cats, Neil says he is not ready yet!!! I'm SO tempted to just go up to our local rescue shelter and bring a couple home because Neil is as potty about cats as I am and, like me, will cross the street to say hello to any cat...and I know that if I walked in the door with a cat he would take it out of my arms to cuddle and tell me to get on with sorting out food and a litter tray!!! Frustratingly though I know I could not go behind his back or take advantage of him being so soft when it comes to animals...when we get a cat, or two, it has to be a joint decision!!! Am I being sensible or just soft in the head!!! I'm always leaving magazines and books open and when our neighbour's cat Jasper visits i'll wistfully remark on how lovely it is to have a cat in the house again!!! But never fear everyone, I think he's cracking!!! Victory will be mine!!! I'm patient...I can wait...I'll use the dripping tap effect!!! And when it works you will all be the first to know!!!
Anyway, a few more details about myself...my other interests are reading, writing to penfriends, painting & sketching-I'm a member of the Society Of Feline Artists, gardening,keep fit, walking in the countryside, visiting National Trust properties, looking things up on the internet(would you believe that just one year ago I didn't even know how to use the net! Neil decided that I should be educated and now he has the nerve to call me a net-head!!!), all animals and collecting books about cats...and anything else with a cat theme!
Anyway, hope to hear from you all and have many happy hours tapping away on my laptop!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Gill, and welcome to the site. I'm so sorry you don't have a cat right now, but from what you say, it sounds promising. The people here are great. Hopefully, we can share tips! Post often.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome! Maybe you and your husband should just pop in at the shelter to donate some money--I bet you wouldn't leave empty-handed! There are way too many cats that need homes and love--the sooner you get there and pick a couple out--the sooner those kitties can make room for new ones to have a chance at the shelter! Good luck--I hope a cat owns you, soon!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the Cat Forum! It's wonderful to have you here!


----------



## Gill Osborne (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone for making me so welcome! GUESS WHAT??? I have a new cat!!!  Two days ago I was in the local library and I overheard two women talking. One of them had a kitten that had been given to her as a pet for her young daughter ( 4 years old!!!) and she was fed up because it kept messing in the house, scratching her daughter and climbing the curtains. So, me having no shame whatsoever, asked her if she was serious about wanting a new home for her and she was! Well, to cut a long story short, I went along to the house straight away and MADE the woman take £25 and sign a receipt saying that she was willingly selling the kitten to me! I put her in a cardboard cat carrier, stuffed her food into my rucksack and scarpered before the woman changed her mind!!!
I could not believe the woman's attitude though! She had not wanted any type of pet at all and could not understand that a kitten needs a litter tray... she had expected her to go out into the yard!!! She thought the kitten was vicious because it kept scratching her daughter(God, I feel SO sorry for kids with parents like hers!)...turned out that the child was pulling her tail(probably just thought she was some sort of toy!), and climbing the curtains...isn't that what kittens do???
Anyway, I took kitten home, sorted out food and a litter tray and then let her out of the carrier in the living room. She'd been crying when she was inside the box but as soon as I let her out she turned on this extremely loud purr!!! She stalked around the room then seemed to decide that it would do and went to sleep on my lap    
I wasn't worried about what Neil would say because he's just as soft as I am! And when he saw her he just fell totally in love  He even took her to bed with him!!! The only thing he was 'cross' about was the fact that there was only ONE kitten...he wants to get Rosie( yes, he even named her!) a little sister or brother as soon as possible,probably this weekend! 
Rosie is 13 weeks old (D.O.B.1st June 2003) and she's ginger & white. I wormed her this morning and, as I noticed a couple of fleas last night I give her a quick squirt of Frontline. 
She really is a happy little soul and NEVER stops purring...and, yes, she has tried to climb the curtains twice already this evening and pretended to be a big brave jungle cat and climb all over and into my houseplants...will my big spider plant ever recover??? But, what the heck, she's only a baby and doing what babies do and Neil and I have soon sussed out what to remove and put away or up out of reach!
At the moment as I write this, 10.35pm, she's asleep on the sofa next to me... I think she wore herself out! Twenty minutes ago she was pretending to be a Tarzan-cat and swinging on the blinds!!! Oh my God, what is it going to be like with TWO of them!!! FUN,FUN, FUN!!! 
Pass me the Prozac, someone!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: I'm so happy about Rosie! I think we knew how hubbie would react once he saw a kitten! Ah, yes, your life is changed forever--happily!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

I am so happy for you! I bet Rosie is happy to have a home where she can use the litterbox, play like a kitten, and not get her tail pulled!  I hope you can get another kitten this weekend--it will be great for Rosie to have a playmate! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm so glad you and Rosie found each other! She sounds wonderful. I remember our Frodo used to get his claws caught in the curtains and would just turn around and look at us until we came and untangled him. Funny boy! 

So does Rosie have a new brother or sister yet?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Gil and welcome to the cat forum. It is wonderful to hear you have a new baby. Rosie sounds adorable!
(I am sorry about Benny - may he rest in peace)


----------

